

Ask HN: Would it be illegal for a UK citizen to work in the US on a tourist visa - husky

If they were being paid via a UK company.  ie: offshoring the work although the worker would be present.  Does anyone have any knowledge of this please?
======
bdfh42
When you fill in the form to get your US tourist visa (or visa waiver - which
is more common) you declare explicitly that you will not be doing paid work.

------
gforces
That is correct: you cannot enter the USA with the intention of working whilst
traveling on a tourist visa.

------
r4vik
nope, they are pretty savvy about this and plenty of people have been caught.

------
husky
thanks all. definitely a no no

